# 6 Free Software Every Audiophile Should Download



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Surfing & found this on the Audioholics website, looks like some of this could be used in the amp eval.

http://www.audioholics.com/how-to-shop/best-free-audio-software

It's nice that they reference REW!


----------



## Luidsprekertje (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear Tonto

Thanks for your nice software link.
The Harman How to Listen software could be a good audio trainer.
Investing in your ears is always a good thing.
Friendly regards,

Luidsprekertje


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice prog,most i know and used.
Thanks for sharing


----------

